# My DIY home cinema room



## powerdoc (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is my DIY home cinema room
It's a small room of 4,6 meter long, 2,7 meter large, and 2,3 meter height (15 x 9 x 8 feets)
My equipment is :
5 DIY seas coax 18 cm HP (3 in bass reflex) and 2 close cabinet for the surround
1 DIY sub woofer with a beyma 15 LX 60 in 60 liters bass reflex, with a INOSIC RAS 400 amp
marantz SR 7005
Cambridge BD 650
TV sat reciever
Epson EH TW 3200 video projector (full HD)
a 2,35 meter by 1,30 screen (mutiperforated : the front HP are behind)

Front view









rear view


----------



## powerdoc (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry for the pics
It works on preview mode, but I can't display them.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

powerdoc said:


> Sorry for the pics
> It works on preview mode, but I can't display them.


They're up there. :T You just needed 5 posts.


----------



## powerdoc (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Alot of seating for a room that small. Nice


----------



## nottaway (Jan 19, 2009)

Very clean an efficient, Bravo.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Great job and an incredibly efficient use of space!


----------



## powerdoc (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your kind comments


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Definitely a very efficient use of space. Seating for five in a room of that size is impressive 

Nice gear as well.


----------

